# Begonia ID



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a begonia I got from someone. I am fairly certain it is a kind of rex begonia, but some more info is appreciated. Pictures below.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I cant see the stem to know if its a rex or not. But it looks to be rhizomatous to me. If there is a rhizome, I believe it is not a Rex. I have several similar ones. I love Begonia's.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> I cant see the stem to know if its a rex or not. But it looks to be rhizomatous to me. If there is a rhizome, I believe it is not a Rex. I have several similar ones. I love Begonia's.


Yeah, begonias are sweet. I'll do some research on rhizomatous. I won't be able to get some pictures of the roots for now, but they are mostly pink/magenta, with two pale green stems. They are all covered in small hairs, just as in the pictures. It seems to grow normally, up and out, like shrubbery. Thanks!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, I am pretty sure this is a rhizomatous species, but can't figure out what. I have seen some pictures of rhizomantous 'Angel Wings', and those look similar, except they are HUGE.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

It's a Rex. Rex begonias are rhizomatous.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

epiphytes etc. said:


> It's a Rex. Rex begonias are rhizomatous.


Quite correct--the original _B. rex_ species is from northern India. These are not the best candidates for humid vivaria. While they appreciate high humidity, they do not tolerate wet leaves. Several better "rhizos" for viviaria; so grow this guy on a lightstand, or on a gravel tray in an east window.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Mine do great in all my tanks. I have them in nearly every tank I own. The only problem I have is they get a little leggy in some of ym taller tanks


----------

